# Taste of the Wild



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

Hi,

Mylo seems to have a problem with a lot of the protein rich foods and ends up with loose stools periodically. I read a few reviews of TotW on zooplus and they said that their dogs who had sensitive tummies did really well on it so I thought about getting some to try. 

I looked it up on here and the threads were pretty positive. What do you guys think? And if I should get it, which one do you recommend? They have wetlands, pacific stream and high prairie. Willow doesn't always like fish but Eden does have fish in it other than that they don't seem to have any problems with particular meats or flavours. Thanks!


----------



## Rach_Honey (Jan 13, 2012)

No advice but sad to hear Mylo's not doing great on Eden Hun xx


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

He's doing better on that than he was ZP but I think it's still a bit rich for him. I think if I get some of the other stuff I'll mix it because he only seems to need a bit of something else to firm things up and I have loads of Eden left. If TotW is good then I'd be happy with that because it's grain free, costs slightly less than Eden and I can get free postage from zooplus. Plus I have a loyalty type card with them.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

As you know, I was in your position with Toby. I was desperate and willing to do anything to make him better. I thin ToTW is worth a shot. If it works, you will forever be grateful. Can't be any worse than it is, right? Fromm didn't work out?


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## MMS (Aug 2, 2012)

We fed TOTW for a while and, of all the kibble we tried it worked best for us (granted, we are on a budget, so we couldn't go with anything high-end, so to speak). We switched to it from Blue Buffalo, and you could really see a difference, especially in our choc lab. Her fur got much shinier and she seemed to be able to focus better, even. If we ever needed to go back to kibble TOTW is the one I would choose. 

On another note, we usually used the high prairie, and would rotate the other flavors in occasionally. The fish is VERY fishy, and my dogs got tired of it quickly, but the prairie was always well received.


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Melissa, I would PM Kat (Lostlakelua) and get her opinion on TOTW as she used to use it a lot with her rescues. She may still use it, I don't know, but I feel like she would have a very educated opinion on that food for you. I tried it once with Lulu and Gidget and was not displeased, but I think I remember Gidget did take to it (I have been through so many foods they swim in my head.lol) My only concern is not the food itself which is 5* but the company that manufactures it because it had a huge recall of many of the foods it manufactures last year including TOTW and one of its plants was closed down--not sure if it was reopened or not. I'll admit I did not really follow the story closely because it didn't concern any thing that I deal with with Lulu, but I want to make you aware of it so you can check it out and satisfy yourself because I would want someone to do that for me.


----------



## Barracuda51 (Oct 7, 2012)

A real good one to use is there TOTW Southwest Canyon
Wild Boar Formula and or there Bison formula. Try the boar one first ive used it many times works great they love it and had no probs with loose stools as i rotate my dogs feed alot so there use to many diffrent foods not just use to eating one type and then getting something new.


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

Thanks everyone. I never got around to trying Fromm but it's another option. Do you think that would be better than TotW? Thanks Tina, I will definitely be looking into that before I get any. Think I will give Kat a PM. Thanks for your input everyone


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Melissa, Fromm is way better than TOTW in quality of ingredients. Totw has such a huge recall last year that most of the organic/holistic dog boutiques took it off of their shelves immediately and they're not bringing it back. 
Fromm's ingredients are actually inspected (cant remember by who) and are great quality (farm raised, no hormones) where totw's are not - what my friend Leslie who owns Woof Life told me. Fromm is made locally here in Wisconsin (i think) by a small family owned company. 
I had a friend once who fed totw, and I just remember Leslie not being too fond of it from a quality standpoint, and once they had their massive recall, she could finally pull it off her shelves. The one thing I can say is its the more reasonably priced gf 6 star food but I think it's bc their quality of ingredients is subpar. 

Also, totw is higher in protein than Fromm, which may still be too rich for your pack. Basically, if ur going to spend more to have it shipped to the UK, I would try the Fromm. 
Also, what about Acana? It's a lower protein version of orijen and I hear a lot of dog thrive on it. I tried switching recently to add some variety but my chi's won't give up their Fromm. 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

I can't remember where I saw Fromm but it's not on amazon. I can get orijen and Acana on amazon. What do you suggest?


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Buildthemskywards said:


> I can't remember where I saw Fromm but it's not on amazon. I can get orijen and Acana on amazon. What do you suggest?


Since Mylo was having tummy troubles with higher protein and personally I think orijen is too rich for these guys anyway, I would try acana. They have 4 grain free flavors. They also have 2 formulas with 1 protein and 1 grain for allergy sufferers and doggies with sensitive tummies. I think the flavors are lamb with apple and duck with pear. Lola has a sensitive tummy and she always does best on duck, Leslie says its a warm protein (??) so most dogs do really well on duck. 
But if you would rather go grain free, then they have 4 flavors to choose from 

Here is the duck and pear info
http://acana.com/products/duck-bartlett-pear


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

I fed Lulu the Acana duck and pear and was very pleased with it. Lulu tends to have allergies, but she did well on the duck. Like Zorana said the protein is not as high as Orijen. I only stopped it because I went back to ZP, but if I ever changed I would go back to that food.


----------



## TinyTails (Jun 24, 2011)

For sensitive tummies I would look for a food that has more limited ingredients. It will be easier to pinpoint what he's sensitive too - it might be an ingredient not a protein level. For my dog is was peas and potato which ruled out most grain free formulas. If you go with TOTW they have a lamb one or the fish one that is more limited. I had good success with Nutrisource grain free lamb - not sure if it's available where you are. They are a very trustworthy company, no recalls etc.
Some other good ones for sensitive tummies:
Canine Caviar
Earthborn
Darford Zero
Nutrisca
Nature's Variety LID

I'm actually trying Fromm Adult Gold with one of my pups right now...I'm not all that convinced anymore that all grain free foods are better than some grain inclusive foods  Some of them are so loaded with potato/peas instead of the meat.


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

*Waves* Hi Melissa!!! Sorry to hear that Milo is still having tummy sensitivities. Tina's right, I did used to feed it almost exclusively. I never had any problems with it, we always fed High Prairie to my own plus all the foster dogs, and I would send home a sample with them too. I think I singlehandedly converted like half of the population of the town I used to live in to buy it instead of getting their dog food at WalMart LOL. That said, I have heard that they were bought out by another company (I think Diamond??) a few years ago which was affected by one of the recalls. It's a tough situation if you ask me; as although I've only heard great results from dogs transitioning to the food, it's hard to vouch for the company itself. I hope that makes sense!! I've had nothing but excellent results with TOTW before I switched my pack to raw. I do have to chime in that I'd definitely avoid anything that's not grain free... I realize many dogs' bodies adapt to processing that much filler over and over, but that doesn't mean they *should*, know what I mean? Kinda like how we could eat pounds and pounds of sugar and not everyone's gonna get sick or diabetes, but it's still miles away from anything nutritionally appropriate haha. Especially since he's been known to have tummy problems, I feel that any grain is going to be detrimental. I'm going to PM you the link to a dog food forum that I lurk on, it's got people as nice as CP but everything that is all about food and many people wind up there after struggling with finding the right diet. Best wishes my friend!


----------



## MiniGrace (Oct 31, 2011)

LostLakeLua said:


> *Waves* Hi Melissa!!! Sorry to hear that Milo is still having tummy sensitivities. Tina's right, I did used to feed it almost exclusively. I never had any problems with it, we always fed High Prairie to my own plus all the foster dogs, and I would send home a sample with them too. I think I singlehandedly converted like half of the population of the town I used to live in to buy it instead of getting their dog food at WalMart LOL. That said, I have heard that they were bought out by another company (I think Diamond??) a few years ago which was affected by one of the recalls. It's a tough situation if you ask me; as although I've only heard great results from dogs transitioning to the food, it's hard to vouch for the company itself. I hope that makes sense!! I've had nothing but excellent results with TOTW before I switched my pack to raw. I do have to chime in that I'd definitely avoid anything that's not grain free... I realize many dogs' bodies adapt to processing that much filler over and over, but that doesn't mean they *should*, know what I mean? Kinda like how we could eat pounds and pounds of sugar and not everyone's gonna get sick or diabetes, but it's still miles away from anything nutritionally appropriate haha. Especially since he's been known to have tummy problems, I feel that any grain is going to be detrimental. I'm going to PM you the link to a dog food forum that I lurk on, it's got people as nice as CP but everything that is all about food and many people wind up there after struggling with finding the right diet. Best wishes my friend!


Hi, Kat, would you mind pming the link to that dog food forum? Sorry for butting in- I just like to learn more.


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

Thanks everyone. Thanks Kat, great advice as always  Thanks for taking the time to respond. I got your PM and I will definitely go on and find out some opinions. My home Internet is down at the moment so I wi get onto that once I have it back. Doing anything on my phone is a slow process because I don't get a good data signal at home. Thanks


----------



## OzChi (Oct 26, 2011)

I keep a bag of TOTW on hand for emergencies as my ZP delivery is not always on time. My boys like it and do fine on it but Miss Chloe Princess won't touch it as she's a fussy little thing who will only eat ZP or raw pork or poultry (or gross cat food when we're visiting people and I let her out of my sight for 1 sec) so if you have any fussy eaters you might have an issue.


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

Sure will Terri! I'll gladly pass the info on to anyone, I just know that some online forums don't permit links to other online forums publicly; but if anyone's interested don't hesitate to message me. =D


----------



## TinyTails (Jun 24, 2011)

The most important thing to remember is that each dog does different on each food  its always worth a try to see how he does, you might even get them to send you some free samples. When I used to feed it I asked for samples and they sent a lot of each flavor for both my dogs and cats. One of my kitties eats their rocky mountain dry food and does great...she is super picky and refuses to eat wet like my other one. So she gets totw and stella and Chewys. Hope he does well on it


----------

